# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Ρομίλντα

## Maroulis Nikos

κόπηκε το συρματόσχοινο του καπέλτη κατά τους χειρσμούς απόπλου του πλοίου αποπ το λιμάνι της Νάξου .
Το πλοίο μόλις αποκατάστησε την ζημιά του απέπλευσε για το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο Ίο Σίκινο Φολέφγανδρο.

----------


## chrb

Αμα έχουν τα συρμ/να από τότε που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ...λογικό είναι. Πολλά ελληνικά πλοία έχουν φθαρμένα τα συρματόσχοινα και δεν δίνουν σημασία , παρόλο που είναι πολύ επικύνδυνο.

----------


## chrb

Έπαθε βλάβη το πλοίο προχθές στις μηχανές του. Η ζημιά διορθώθηκε από ότι έμαθα γρήγορα.

----------


## andreas

Νέα βλάβη έπαθε το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ το Σάββατο κι επέστρεψε κενό επιβατών στον Πειραιά από τη Σαντορίνη αλλά αναχώρησε κανονικά για το επόμενο δρομολόγιό του αργά το ίδιο βράδυ.

----------


## andreas

Οι δημοσιεύσεις που αφορούσαν την ποιότητα συντήρησης των πλοίων μεταφέρθηκαν σε ξεχωριστό topic *ΕΔΩ*

----------


## Morgan

συγνωμη αλλα μιλουσαμε για τις βλαβες και τις αιτιες που τις προκαλουν!
υπαρχει καποιος λογος που μεταφερθηκαν οι γνωμες , σε ενα ασχετο κομματι που μαλιστα δεν φαινεται εξω? αν ναι , να τον ξερουμε ειδαλλως απλα μην αναφερεσε σε ζημιες και βλαβες αν ειναι μονο ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΣΤΕ σε αυτες χωρις να θιγουμε τις αιτιες και την ταλαιπωρια του κοσμου.Κουβεντα κανουμε και ως γνωστων οι γνωμες στο φορουμ δεν αντιπροσωπευουν απαρατιτητα τις γνωμες των hosts...Οι βλαβες και τα παρελκομενα τους πανε ΕΔΩ και οχι σε ενα καινουριο τοπικ στα ¶λλα Θέματα της ακτοπλοΐας.
Αυτη την στιγμη στον ΑΛΦΑ βλεπω για τα 2 πλοια και παλι προβληματα....


Νικο, θελουμε ουσιαστικο διαλογο διαφορετικων ανθρωπων ή φανταστικους διαλογους ? 
ελπιζω να μεταφερθουν στην φυσικη τους θεση τα σχολια τα δικα μου και του Νικου,ωστε να μην απλωνει και το φορουμ με ιδια θεματα

----------


## andreas

Αγαπητέ Morgan μισό λεπτό κράτη το πρόσω γιατί μάλλον έγινε παρεξήγηση!!!


1) Ούτε οι βλάβες αλλά ούτε και τα ¶λλα Θέματα της ακτοπλοΐας (όπου μεταφέρθηκαν τα topic) φαίνονται έξω.
2) Επειδή οι αιτίες που προκαλούνται οι βλάβες (κακές συντηρήσεις, καύσιμα κτλ) είναι ένα μεγάλο κεφάλαιο της ακτοπλοίας που αφορά όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα βαπόρια, νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να αναπτυχθεί ξεχωριστά και όχι αποκλειστικά σε θέμα που αφορά τη ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ξέρει ο καθένας τι θα δει ανοίγοντας ένα θέμα και δεν ξεφεύγει από αυτό με δημοσιεύσεις που μιλάνε γενικά για το είδος της συντήρησης.
3) Η μετακίνηση έγινε με αποκλειστικά δική μου ευθύνη χωρίς κανένας admin να "βάλει το χέρι του" και
4) Αν το πρόβλημά σου αγαπητέ Morgan είναι το ότι απλά άλλαξαν θεματική ενότητα, τότε αν και τα άλλα μέλη το θέλουν δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να τις επαναφέρω (κάτι που φυσικά μπορείς να κάνεις κι εσύ ως admin του forum). Αλλά σκέψου κάτι: Αν οι δημοσιεύσεις περί ποιότητας συντήρησης μεταφερθούν ξανά στο topic ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, τότε κάποιος, που για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν παρακολούθησε αυτόν τον καιρό το forum, θα τις δει πιθανότατα όταν κάποια βλάβη του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ επαναφέρει το πλοίο στην επικαιρότητα.

ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ: Οποιαδήτε διαφωνία θα μπορούσε να λύνεται μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων χωρίς να δίνουμε αφορμές για σχόλια και να δυναμιτίζουμε την ατμόσφαιρα οι ίδιοι οι υπέυθυνοι για την ομαλή λειτουργεία του site.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## Morgan

> 2) Επειδή οι αιτίες που προκαλούνται οι βλάβες (κακές συντηρήσεις, καύσιμα κτλ) είναι ένα μεγάλο κεφάλαιο της ακτοπλοίας που αφορά όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα βαπόρια, νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να αναπτυχθεί ξεχωριστά και όχι αποκλειστικά σε θέμα που αφορά τη ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ξέρει ο καθένας τι θα δει ανοίγοντας ένα θέμα και δεν ξεφεύγει από αυτό με δημοσιεύσεις που μιλάνε γενικά για το είδος της συντήρησης.


 καταρχας φιλε Αντρεα, δεν εγινε καμια παρεξηγηση. Μεταφερθηκαν σχολια δικα μου και του Νικου χωρις προηγουμενη ενημερωση σε ενα απολυτα ασχετο κομματι τη στιγμη που ηδη υπαρχει κομματι που αναφερεται στις βλαβες. Σκοπος των τοπικ που εσυ εχεις την τυχη να εισαι moderator δεν ειναι φυσικα να αναλυσεις σε βαθος τις αιτιες των βλαβων αλλα απλα να τις αναφερεις ξεχωριστα σε καθε περιπτωση βαποριου και να τις συζητησεις γενικα. Για αυτο τον λογο ακριβως εως τωρα δεν εγινε και ιδιαιτερη αναφορα στους λογους των βλαβων αλλα απλα στις βλαβες. Πιστευω πως αν ομως δεν γινεται μια εστω μικρη συζητηση θα καταντησει ολο το σκηνικο απλη ενημερωση και αν ειναι αυτο που θες κανενα προβλημα δικαιωμα σου. Χρειαζεται ομως ΚΑΙ κουβεντα ή οχι???

Την στιγμη που η συμμετοχη σε ενα φορουμ ιδιαιτερα λογω καλοκαιριου ειναι περιορισμενη, γιατι πρεπει να σπαμε ενα θεμα σε 2-3 αλλα κομματια αποτρεποντας επι της ουσιας τους υπολοιπους να παρακολουθησουν?

Συγχωρα με αλλα δεν ξεφυγαμε καθολου! κριναμε/σχολιασαμε βρε αδελφε την κατασταση των συγκεκριμενων βασιλοβαπορων και τιποτε παραπανω.




> 3) Η μετακίνηση έγινε με αποκλειστικά δική μου ευθύνη χωρίς κανένας admin να "βάλει το χέρι του" και


 ειπε κανεις οτι το κανε αλλος?
σε εσενα απευθυνα τον λογο συντροφε.




> 4) Αν το πρόβλημά σου αγαπητέ Morgan είναι το ότι απλά άλλαξαν θεματική ενότητα, τότε αν και τα άλλα μέλη το θέλουν δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να τις επαναφέρω (κάτι που φυσικά μπορείς να κάνεις κι εσύ ως admin του forum). Αλλά σκέψου κάτι: Αν οι δημοσιεύσεις περί ποιότητας συντήρησης μεταφερθούν ξανά στο topic ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, τότε κάποιος, που για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν παρακολούθησε αυτόν τον καιρό το forum, θα τις δει πιθανότατα όταν κάποια βλάβη του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ επαναφέρει το πλοίο στην επικαιρότητα.


 αυτο δεν εχει και μεγαλη σημασια, γιατι ετσι και αλλιως ο κοσμος ενδιαφερεται για τις βλαβες και οχι γενικα για την συντηρηση στην ακτοπλοια (που ειναι σχεδον ανυπαρκτη) / Η συντηρηση ειναι ενα κομματι 
- By the way , βλαβες του Ρομιλντα θα βλεπουμε συχνα , αρα μην ανησυχεις για την επιμορφωση του αναγνωστη. Θα τα δει ολα




> ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ: Οποιαδήτε διαφωνία θα μπορούσε να λύνεται μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων χωρίς να δίνουμε αφορμές για σχόλια και να δυναμιτίζουμε την ατμόσφαιρα οι ίδιοι οι υπέυθυνοι για την ομαλή λειτουργεία του site.
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!


 Φιλε μου τοτε επρεπε να μου στειλεις ενα πμ πρωτα εσυ και οχι να κοψεις "εριστικα" σχολια 2 μελων του φορουμ (δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ημαστε ή οχι admin-ολοι το ιδιο ημαστε οταν γραφουμε) και να τα ριξεις στο πουθενα. Προσθετα ακομα και "εμεις" μπορουμε και πρεπει να διαφωνουμε.

Θα εκτιμουσα την μεταφορα των σχολιων στην φυσικη τους θεση δηλαδη στις βλαβες. Οι λογοι α. εκει που ειναι δεν προκειται ΠΟΤΕ να αναπτυχθει συζητηση γιατι το θεμα απο μονο του δεν σηκωνει συζητηση και ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ εξειδικευμενο β.αναφερεται σε συγκεκριμενα πλοια και μαλιστα τελειως αθωα και με την ματια του επιβατη που κουραζεται , που δεν εχει τις "τεχνικες γνωσεις"  και δεν εξεταζει την συντηρηση σαν ξεχωριστο φαινομενο

----------

